# Folder Changed To File



## a_sen (Nov 21, 2006)

Hi,

I have a strange problem. One of my folderS, all of a sudden started showing as a file.. I mean, windows is not recognizing the folder as a folder but is recognizing as a file.

Anyone have any clue as to why this can happen and how to solve this problem?

Os IS Win XP

Thanks in advance.

Anirban Sen

p.s. how do Windows identify between a file and a folder?


----------



## yashved (Nov 21, 2006)

Are you sure it was a folder? I mean I haven't heard of such a problem before.... Please provide with some details like a screen shot, etc.


----------



## Kiran.dks (Nov 21, 2006)

What happens when you Double click the folder? If it's not opening 
Go to command prompt>
>cmd.exe> and use 'cd' command to open the folder.

A snap-shot of the same folder with right-click 'context menu' here would be very useful in solving the problem.


----------



## Apollo (Nov 21, 2006)

a_sen said:
			
		

> I have a strange problem. One of my folderS, all of a sudden started showing as a file.. I mean, windows is not recognizing the folder as a folder but is recognizing as a file.


Seems Windows is meant to go haywire, in one way or the other! 

Jokes apart, I've never even heard of something like this happening.  I'm curious to know more.


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Nov 21, 2006)

what the...?
maybe it was a zip. or rar, or iso or something file, and then maybe you uninstalled the program for opening it and now it seems as if windows is not recognizing the file???


----------



## Ishan (Nov 22, 2006)

My friend "hrushij" our new digit member says its a virus...check out. scan ur system..

also tell us are thos folder->files show arnd 42kb of size?
then its sure a virus...which i dont know?


----------



## a_sen (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for sharing your views. 

Let me try to clarify on the issue further.

This folder, which I had named "as" contains about 30.5 MB of data and contains almost all the files that I normally access in a day.

I was downloading some document into that folder one day when suddenly it changed to a shortcut (to nothing), I mean it started showing as "as.lnk". I renamed it from "as.lnk" to "as" but of no help because windows still identifies the same as a file. When I double click, I see a list of programs with which I want to open the file. I have tried with the DOS prompt but as the system recognises "as" as file, cd command from DOS prompt doesn't help.

Thanks again.

Regards,

Anirban


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Nov 22, 2006)

OK! Now do as following:

1.) Open Command prompt and goto this folder.
2.) Give following command:

*attrib -h -s -r*

3.) Now give following command:

*del desktop.ini*

bcoz I'm sure that there should be a "desktop.ini" file in the folder, which causing this problem!


----------



## a_sen (Nov 22, 2006)

But Vishal, which folder to go to? The Folder "as" is not showing as folder and that is the problem.


----------



## SE><IE (Nov 22, 2006)

@VG: looks like windows is really thinking of it as a file. otherwise context menu must have had option to open it which rather turns out to be *open with...* in his case.
@a_sen: did you see its properties? (right-click> properties)

perhaps a screenshot of the parent folder (the folder where 'as' resides) and *as*'s properties would help a lot. 

one more thing. Try renaming it to as.lnk back. Now double click and see where it leads you.


----------



## marek.lutz (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey.
I have the same problem. Plenty of folders on my external HDD changed into file of 32 kB size, unopenable. 
Here is the screenshot.
If anybody has an idea how to solve this strange problem, let me know.


----------



## shenoa86 (Jan 26, 2009)

I've had the same problem with folders on my external hard drive, as well. First, all the folders and files in my Music folder got renamed in gibberish font, there were more folders and less files than there were supposed to be, and the file types were changed to an unrecognizable type that wouldn't open. Next, my music folder, originally containing around 35 gigs, became a 244 kb file that my os (Windows Vista) didn't recognize; the computer status showed the space still filled up on the drive. Then my virus software did a sweep of files and folders on my harddrive and laptop, and cleaned out all 35 gigs worth of space as if it was damaged. Since then, another folder has done the same and it's making me very nervous. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks,
Shenoa


----------



## nid_xperts (Mar 15, 2009)

HI there,

My case is bit different,i hv opened a new adminstrator account,but some days later  the spybot has MSG of  chaged resisrty value that winlogon changed value entry of DEFAULT USER NAME    old  data:enigma       new data:aakash.

whereas enigma is my new adminis.this massege appears in my earlier user name  and till now i m denying it.

Folks,i juss know this is serious problem,there are 10 entries of winlogon in my strat up of diff value, my system is window xp pro with pentium 4 and nod32,comodo and spybot installed

IS THERE ANYBODY THERE TO  HELP ME!!!!


----------



## Michael84 (Mar 18, 2009)

a_sen said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a strange problem. One of my folderS, all of a sudden started showing as a file.. I mean, windows is not recognizing the folder as a folder but is recognizing as a file.
> 
> ...



Never met this problem before but I know that this free file sync soft helps to manage filses and folders on your comp. Maybe it'll help here?


----------



## iMav (Mar 18, 2009)

IMHO you've been infected.


----------



## nid_xperts (Mar 18, 2009)

nid_xperts said:


> HI there,
> 
> My case is bit different,i hv opened a new adminstrator account,but some days later  the spybot has MSG of  chaged resisrty value that winlogon changed value entry of DEFAULT USER NAME    old  data:enigma       new data:aakash.
> 
> ...


Hey  guys, you didnt notice my nice name.
its kindaa  SOS and didint got a single  post.Is digit forum for real!!


----------



## mrintech (Mar 18, 2009)

nid_xperts said:


> HI there,
> 
> My case is bit different,i hv opened a new adminstrator account,but some days later  the spybot has MSG of  chaged resisrty value that winlogon changed value entry of DEFAULT USER NAME    old  data:enigma       new data:aakash.
> 
> ...




Remove Spybot S & D

Go for a full scan with the following softwares:

* *www.superantispyware.com/download.html
* *www.emsisoft.com/en/software/free/

Also make sure that they are updated to latest definition files and go for Full System Scan.

Else

You can always try Online Scanning. Here's the list of best Online Scanners: *mrintech.com/5-best-online-virus-scanners-you-can-use


----------



## lywyre (Mar 18, 2009)

@a_sen, marek.lutz, shenoa86, nid_xperts:

Download Process Explorer from sysinternals.com (redirects to microsoft). Run and check for files that run with filenames similar to system files (eg. svchost.exe, regsvr.exe, winhelp.exe, chrome.exe). Check the icon of the file, if its icon is like that of a folder, then terminate it. Also check its path.

Download Autoruns from the same site and run it. Remove unwanted startup entries, make sure you don't remove any system processes.

Your folder, I guess, should still be hidden and not deleted. You can access the same by typing its full path in the address for of Explorer or just the folder name from its parent directory.

Open the drive that you have your folder in and search for all files with the extension .exe. Now sort it by file size. You can see many such files (with folder icons and .exe extension) all with the same size. More than one in case u are infected by more than one malware. You have no other option than to delete those exe files.

Those files are not your folders. Your folders are still in your disc but with a system file attribute. You can remove the attribute by following these steps:
1: Open cmd window (Start->Run->cmd)
2: Go to the drive where you have stored the folder
3: Type in the prompt: *attrib -s -h -r *.* /s /d*. This removes system, hidden and read only attributes set to the files (all files and folders including subdirectories).
4: Now open windows explorer and * type the drive letter (eg d* in the address bar. *DO NOT double click* on the drive yet.
5. You should see an autorun.inf file in the root. Open it with notepad and check the files that are mentioned in it (somefilename.exe or somefilename.cmd or somefilename.bat). These files run automatically when you double click on the drive. Take a note of those files. 
6. Alt+Tab to windows explorer (d: or whatever) and delete those .exe/.cmd/.bat files. Also delete the autorun.inf file. 
*7. Don't do this to C:. You could end up deleting system files also.*
8. Do the same to your other partitions except C: To delete it in c:
   a) open cmd window
   b) attrib -s -h -r autorun.inf (remove attributes to the autorun.inf)
   c) attrib -s -h -r somefilename.exe (remove attributes to the malware mentioned in the autorun.inf)
   d) do the same to all the files mentioned in autorun.inf
   e) start C: (open C: in windows explorer from the command window)
   f) delete the autorun.inf and other noted malwares
9. Close all open windows and restart XP.
10. After restarting open MyComputer and right click on a drive. You should see Open as the default option (in bold).

P.S: If you see Autoplay as the default option, you are still infected.


----------



## mrintech (Mar 18, 2009)

nid_xperts said:


> Hey  guys, you didnt notice my nice name.
> its kindaa  SOS and didint got a single  post.Is digit forum for real!!


We are also Human not Google Bots  We will of course take some time to find and read your thread


----------



## nid_xperts (Mar 18, 2009)

thanx in advace  buddy,

its likely   that m also victim of changing human pursona.accept my gratitude for posting and making me realise! i m sure you guys are gre8 as a matter of fact   than those googles.


best,


----------

